# Becoming concerned.....



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Rosie's vent has been quite swollen for the last three days and she still hasn't laid any eggs.... her poops are HUGE, and she has been sitting outside the nestbox at night. I first caught them mating about two weeks ago and i put the nesbox up on the 3rd of March. She isn't showing any signs of distress she is just being really grumpy towards Rocky...... Rocky goes in the nestbox and stays in for awhile and then comes out and i have seen Rosie in there... what should i do....?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

is her vent area still huge after her large poop ( i learned the hard way with the budgies, and got those massive poops all over me thinking they were egg bound) 

IF the vent is still huge after she has a big poop it maybe she's egg bound, Getting ready to lay the egg or has a tumor 

I have one budgie when she started to lay she swelled up around the vent , Was still there after her huge poops, it wasn't hard, she wasn't egg bound but she did have a tumor 

I started giving her a few drops of Apple Cider vinegar in her water daily, before the week was over it was shrinking, so i made it 2xs a week by the end of the 2nd week I had to feel for it, by the middle of the 3rd week it was completely gone. 

Since then, I give all my birds ACV water, at least 3xs a week her Tumor has never came back and it's been over a year. 

BUT of course if your concerned she may need a trip to the vet, specially if she is egg bound.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Her vent is still quite swollen even after she has a HUGE poop..... she isn't showing any signs of being egg bound and I don't think she has a tumor because it only became swollen about three days ago.... I hope it just means that she is going to lay soon... she won't let me near her to check her so i don't know if its hard around her vent.... doesn't it takes about 10-14 days after mating for cockatiels to lay a egg?? Cause its been about 16 days but I only put the nestbox in a week ago


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She IS showing signs of being egg bound! The swollen vent without producing an egg is a sign that she is unable to pass an egg. She won't show any signs of illness until she so sick she can't help it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Agreed, that is signs of being egg bound, you really should take her to the Vet and get her looked and try and help her out more, the vent being swollen for more than 2 days is a worry, 3 just makes it even more of a worry.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rocky's Rose said:


> she won't let me near her to check her so i don't know if its hard around her vent....


I think you need to get her to the vet, please! Also, you should NOT under any circumstance be feeling to "see if it's hard" the egg shell can be quite soft *esspecially if she is eggbound-low calcium) and if it burst or cracks in her she will die or have a prolapsed uterous. Do not touch- keep her warm, humid and take her to a vet. As I mentioned before, I think you have alot mor research to be doing before you put the next box back up.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*She laid an egg!*



Rocky's Rose said:


> Her vent is still quite swollen even after she has a HUGE poop..... she isn't showing any signs of being egg bound and I don't think she has a tumor because it only became swollen about three days ago.... I hope it just means that she is going to lay soon... she won't let me near her to check her so i don't know if its hard around her vent.... doesn't it takes about 10-14 days after mating for cockatiels to lay a egg?? Cause its been about 16 days but I only put the nestbox in a week ago


I'm sorry but there has been a misunderstanding. I meant to say that the area infront of her vent was swollen. Not her vent itself. Thank you for being so concerned. Yesterday Rosie laid an egg with no signs of stress. She is on a mineral+vitamin seed diet. She also has pellets included. I have a cuttle bone in her cage and i am watching her closely for any signs of distress. She is currently quite active and has been in and out of the nestbox. I have done alot of research on this. I have a question though... when Rosie laid her egg yesterday she was sitting in the nestbox and Rocky was trying to attack her head.. eventually she left the egg and went out the nestbox with Rocky.... but why would he do that.... Also is she supposed to be sitting on the egg right now? because she has been going in the nestbox for about 30min and then she comes out again... she then later on goes in again... do they start sitting once there is more eggs are laid? I have her on a seed/pellet diet but once the eggs hatch (if they're fertile) what types of food should i provide Rocky and Rosie to feed the chicks with? I'm going to buy the hand feeding formula just in case but i was just wondering what types of food should i provide her with??


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Normally they don't sit until there is at least 3 eggs, Some not until the entire clutch is done, Some like mine (but mine aren't normal in the least lol) sit from the very 1st egg

they should of been having veggies, and greens in their diet all along, So start that now, No spinach though, as it absorbs their calcium intake, When they're NOT breeding they can have it sparingly once in a while but not every day or even once a week (breeding or not) The veggies should be fresh, IF not then Frozen is the next best thing ( i unthaw mine by either sitting them in the fridge or on the table in a bowl before i use them or use the defrost on the microwave) Don't feed canned veggies They are too high in salt. 

Also whole wheat cooked noodles are good for them, and cooked beans (I use one that is meant for bean soup it has 15 different types of beans in it)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Also it is traditionally the males turn to sit during the day. The female will sit at night. Could be that he didn't appreciate her taking his turn.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Also it is traditionally the males turn to sit during the day. The female will sit at night. Could be that he didn't appreciate her taking his turn.


I knew my birds were all backwards and not normal


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> they should of been having veggies, and greens in their diet all along


I have been trying to give them greens before they started breeding but they wouldn't touch them. I try again though. Thank you.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rocky's Rose said:


> I have been trying to give them greens before they started breeding but they wouldn't touch them. I try again though. Thank you.


Keep trying different things-read some of my threads for food ideas- it's VERY important esspecially now. Even if it takes a month of preparing them veggies everyday without them touching it before they start, it's worth it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't give up just because they don't eat it, still give it to them every day, Try it different ways, Hang it up, Lay it on the floor of the cage (i lay a piece of paper down then lay the greens down so when they eat it they can get it all and not loose a bunch down the grate) , after rinsing keep it damp and hang it - they like getting the water off of it, a lot will also bath on it (if its big enough or not lol) 

for veggies, serve them differently, Some like cut up bite sized, some like steamed, some like them whole and raw (like carrots/broccoli ) some don't care how they get it as long as they get it. 

but offer it every single day rather they eat it or not


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I read this trick in a book about...

Remove the water from the cage 2 hour prior to serving the veggies. Soak the veggies with water for 5 mins. Hence, the birds might try the veggie to relief its thirst. If the pet the cockatiel still show no signs of interest to the veggie, please remember to place back the water bowl after half hour or one hour. This might not work right away. But keep on trying this method. Your cockatiel will try the veggie sooner or later~~~good luck~~


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks ill try hanging it for them. They did try some bananas and apples before. Is strawberry tops safe for cockatiels??? Right now Rocky is outside the cage because he was being really mean to Rosie... she came out of the cage when i was feeding them and when i put her back in he started chasing her around and attacking her. So i took him out to let Rosie have some relief from it. I really don't want to have to put Rocky in a different cage but if he continues to attack her im going to have to. I just worry because Rosie then would have to sit on the egg(s) herself. (There is currently one egg but i think she is going to lay again today because she laid the first one on Saturday) 
Any advice???


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've had to remove my males from my females on my budgies but it was after more then one egg was laid. and they did fine. thankfully i haven't had to do it yet on my tiels, but I'm sure they'd do fine too.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Rosie laid another egg yesterday so now there are two Rocky is not attacking Rosie anymore unless its just little spats. He is currently sitting on the eggs and hardly ever leaves the nestbox unless its to eat or drink. He sometimes comes out when i come in the room but then he goes right back in. Rosie was sitting on them last night so i think they are going to be good parents. I hope the eggs are fertile. I don't think i'll take Rocky out of the cage unless he really starts attacking Rosie. Hopefully that won't happen.


----------

